
Accelerating SQL Database Operations on a GPU with CUDA: Extended Results [pdf] - ngaut
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~skadron/Papers/bakkum_sqlite_tr.pdf
======
ngaut
This paper implements a subset of the SQLite virtual machine directly on the
GPU, accelerating SQL queries by executing in parallel on GPU hardware.

This paper focuses on accelerating SELECT queries and describes the
considerations in an efficient GPU implementation of the SQLite command
processor.

Results on an NVIDIA Tesla C1060 achieve speedups of 20-70x depending on the
size of the result set.

